# Dubai house share



## SR24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi

I'm a 24 year old single female who is moving to Dubai in October and am looking to house share as a way to save money (I hear rental is quite expensive) and met people.

Does anyone know of any sites where house share accommodation is posted?

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds


----------



## Skweegie (Jul 20, 2008)

Another good place to look is on dubizzle.com, they are a classifieds website that sell pretty much everything plus show property rentals - good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Strictly speaking a house/flat share is illegal, so take care.

Information can often be found on notice boards at major supermarkets so that is always a good place to start.


-


----------



## urbanpioneer (May 11, 2008)

I though housesharing was only illegal in neighborhoods designated for "families" or unwed men/woment?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

Is illegal in all of Dubai and in general not encouraged, but the reality is that a lot of people who don't get big houses allowances on their packages, or just relocated here by themselves (my case) have to share flats, otherwise is impossible to afford. I share flat and so do most of the people I've met here, but everybody is careful about it. Actually now that I think about it, I haven't met one single person that doesn't share (perhaps because I only know singles and not families). 

Try dubizzle.com, plenty of flat shares or rooms to rent in villas.

If you find something you are interested in, move fast!! And be prepared with 2 months rent and one month deposit that has to be paid upfront.

Good luck with your search.

Izzy


----------



## Charlene22 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Hi*

I am hopefully moving to Dubai as well within the next couple of months and this is what I am looking for. I don't know anyone out there so was hoping to join someone in sharing accommodation ect. I'm a 22 year old single female.




SR24 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a 24 year old single female who is moving to Dubai in October and am looking to house share as a way to save money (I hear rental is quite expensive) and met people.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Charlene22 said:


> I am hopefully moving to Dubai as well within the next couple of months and this is what I am looking for. I don't know anyone out there so was hoping to join someone in sharing accommodation ect. I'm a 22 year old single female.


Welcome to the forum,

SR24 is a good lass, you'd do alright to share with her. In the meantime just in case you're too late I would check out Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds to get an idea of what you're looking for. You'll then get a feel for how long a share will be up there (usually days few) and how much you'll be expected to cough up (usually a lot). I waited til I got here and then used the time I had in the company provided hotel to get round as many places I could. It seems much easier for a girl though so you're already onto a winner. It then will depend on how much you want to pay.

BUT as it says in the important information, flat sharing is illegal and you will not have any recourse if it goes wrong so be VERY careful and if you smell ANYTHING suspicious run for the hills.

Don't forget to come to a social when you get here, no doubt you'll then be able to meet people who may be in a similar situation to you. 

HTH


----------



## ms_london (Oct 7, 2008)

I am in the same situation and fly to Dubai on Saturday (28 year old female) but just read above that housesharing is illegal......! This scares the bejesus out of me for some reason!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes it is illegal (sub letting), but don't panic too much. Plenty of people do it, and you will find lots of ads for vacancies for sharing.


----------



## SR24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Charlene22 said:


> I am hopefully moving to Dubai as well within the next couple of months and this is what I am looking for. I don't know anyone out there so was hoping to join someone in sharing accommodation ect. I'm a 22 year old single female.


Hi Charlene and MS London. Sorry for late reply to your msg but haven't been on the forum for a while. 

I would be interested in speaking with both of you about the prospect of sharing. I will PM my contact number. Feel free to give me a call to discuss. 

Plus, cheers Crazymazy for your nice comment!!


----------



## knerseslouw (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi SR24
I have now been a sunny Dubai'ain for a full week and am finding it extremely hard to meet decent people to share with. I am looking for a place to share in JBR, but it is either to small or the people isn't quite to my liking. 
I am a 28 year old South African male and easy to get along with, well schooled in the etiquettes of sharing a flat. If you are still looking, would you be interested in sharing a flat?

Cheers


----------



## knerseslouw (Nov 6, 2008)

SR24 said:


> Hi Charlene and MS London. Sorry for late reply to your msg but haven't been on the forum for a while.
> 
> I would be interested in speaking with both of you about the prospect of sharing. I will PM my contact number. Feel free to give me a call to discuss.
> 
> Plus, cheers Crazymazy for your nice comment!!




Ok might be sending this twice now, be it as it may! 

Hi Charlene and MS London
I have now been a sunny Dubai'ain for a full week and am finding it extremely hard to meet decent people to share with. I am looking for a place to share in JBR, but it is either to small or the people isn't quite to my liking. 
I am a 28 year old South African male and easy to get along with, well schooled in the etiquettes of sharing a flat. If you are still looking, would you be interested in sharing a flat?

Cheers


----------



## Charlene22 (Oct 7, 2008)

SR24 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a 24 year old single female who is moving to Dubai in October and am looking to house share as a way to save money (I hear rental is quite expensive) and met people.
> 
> ...


Hi I am 22 year old single female and I am also looking for a house share as well. I am hoping to move out there within the next two months and would appreciate anyone that wants to share. This will save a whole lot of money


----------



## bexwat (Dec 16, 2008)

Charlene22 said:


> Hi I am 22 year old single female and I am also looking for a house share as well. I am hoping to move out there within the next two months and would appreciate anyone that wants to share. This will save a whole lot of money


Hiya, where abouts are you looking to move to? I'm female 21 from London moving out in Jan. Not sure my plans for accommodation yet but interested to find out what other people are thinking, esp people of similar age. Where you moving from? xx


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bexwat said:


> Hiya, where abouts are you looking to move to? I'm female 21 from London moving out in Jan. Not sure my plans for accommodation yet but interested to find out what other people are thinking, esp people of similar age. Where you moving from? xx


I don't reckon you'll get a reply (though could be wrong) as she's only made two posts and the last was ages ago.

People live all over, it really depends on where you are going to be working and how much you realistically want to pay in rent. 

What are you going to do and do you know where your office will be? If so have a look on Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds and search the rent section. If you're coming a lone then have a look at the flat-share section. No point enquiring until you get here though as they get snapped up within a couple of days so if you're not here with the cash you're not likely to get anything definitely booked.

HTH


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

ms_london said:


> I am in the same situation and fly to Dubai on Saturday (28 year old female) but just read above that housesharing is illegal......! This scares the bejesus out of me for some reason!


Should be OK, if you're single and don't share with woman.
AFAIK, Sharing is illegal between a familiy and someone, a family with another or more family. and between man and woman with no marriage.


----------

